# UPCOMING 30-40cm TORONTO SNOWSTORM - FEB 2nd 2011



## Plow Newb (Nov 12, 2008)

So it looks like the majority of the snow is supposed to start falling from 3am Wednesday morning and go through to about 4pm Wednesday afternoon with anywhere from 30cm-40cm predicted for Toronto & area. 

Just thought I'd start a discussion on how people are going to handle this storm. 

Is everyone servicing before the am rush and then again afterwards? Not sure how much will drop between 3am and about 6am? Or are you thinking to wait until mid-day to service everything once and be done with it before the evening rush to save on multiple trips? 

Post your thoughts.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

It will be different for everyone. It depends on your sites, equipment and manpower. 

We'll have trucks out keeping drive lanes open through the day, then as time permits, as the day goes on, we'll start plowing lots as they empty out if the snow is deep enough to warrant it. 

12" is a lot for trucks, but with heavy equipment it's not a big deal. I'll get to spend more time in the loader for this one I'm sure rather than a plow truck, if it comes down hard enough, I'll even use the loader and box to do the drive lanes at some of the sites, rather than a truck and plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The snow is going to start around 1am. Heavy snow will start coming after 3am. I wouldn't sleep in if I were you. We'll be going out at 1am and will decide when to call he guys in. Unless the phone starts ringing before then,


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of the guys that live a distance away are in a hotel tonight. Starting to get a little anxious though, we had way to much warning for this one today just seemed to drag by.LOL

Just discovered that the weather camera in Grimsby the view of lake Ontario on is just two blocks from one of our sites. To bad it's looking over the lake I'm sure at night it will be nothing but dark.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We'll be playing poker like firemen at the shop till showtime in the morning. Its going to be a long day...and night.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JohnnyRoyale;1224459 said:


> We'll be playing poker like firemen at the shop till showtime in the morning. Its going to be a long day...and night.


I think I would rather sleep then do that. We are starting at 2am. I don't know what will be down by then but as long as there is something to push we will be starting.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

This one might fall really well for you guys. Starts at Midnight and the bulk of the heavy to be done by 7am. Us on the other hand starts at 6am and heavy from 10am till 5 pm. A real PITA daytime storm, well at least we get to sleep tonight. Good luck to you all, not that you need it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I got a good feeling about this storm... Hopefully everything goes good guys!


----------

